# Brefiks



## Mythos (Jun 19, 2019)

Hey, does anyone else have trouble eating substantial breakfast? How did you get over that? 

I'm coming up 30-40 g protein short because I just don't have much appetite in the morning. Trying to make up for it later in the day is not working. 

Am I just going to have to sit down and force myself to eat in the morning or is there some trick to firing up morning appetite?  

Right now i have two small lunches and a big early dinner and one last small meal before bed. My breakfasts are weak, 10g protein and a couple hundred cals worth of carbs is all I really want.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Uncle manny (Jun 19, 2019)

How about a shake?


----------



## Deadhead (Jun 19, 2019)

Protien shake with a few whole eggs and a cup of oats it's like 600 cals and does me well if I'm in a hurry I can slam it down, can change whole eggs for egg whites depending on your fat needs


----------



## automatondan (Jun 19, 2019)

I rarely eat breakfast (like around 2% of the time). You should be able to get those needed cals throughout the day or with that last meal that you said is light... Just make it a bigger meal. Or eat some cottage cheese before bed. Or eat some peanuts. You can get 20 grams of protein from 20oz of 1% milk alone. We aren't talking a lot here. I guess I don't see the problem...


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 19, 2019)

Used to have that problem in the morning too 

It went away as I entered my late 30s 

used to mix up eggs oats unflavored protien powder & unflavored carbohydrate powder with milk for breakfast.

Sometimes would add a little chocolate syrup to keep from gagging


----------



## Mythos (Jun 19, 2019)

Uncle manny said:


> How about a shake?



I rely on a shake for one of my lunches because of time issues at work, really don't want to have two a day but I guess if I have to I will.


----------



## Mythos (Jun 19, 2019)

automatondan said:


> I rarely eat breakfast (like around 2% of the time). You should be able to get those needed cals throughout the day or with that last meal that you said is light... Just make it a bigger meal. Or eat some cottage cheese before bed. Or eat some peanuts. You can get 20 grams of protein from 20oz of 1% milk alone. We aren't talking a lot here. I guess I don't see the problem...



I guess it's just that I'm satisfied with my eating schedule and addding yet another meal later in the day would be uncomfortable. Jamming another 40 grams of protein after two evening meals seems crazy when I hardly eat for four hours in after I wake up.


----------



## Mythos (Jun 19, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> Used to have that problem in the morning too
> 
> It went away as I entered my late 30s
> 
> ...



I think I'm going to just try forcing it and hope it becomes a habit. I just hate walking around or trying to sleep all bloated and shit when I try to cram too much of my daily nutrition in to a shorter period of time


----------



## Trump (Jun 19, 2019)

I hate breakfast and I found Greek yoghurt with scoop protein  granola and blueberrys for some reason goes down a treat.


----------



## Trump (Jun 19, 2019)

Or take a shake to bed to and drink In the night when you have a piss


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 19, 2019)

You don't have to accept any "rule" you see.

Breakfast doesn't have to be eaten.

Up to you


----------



## Trump (Jun 19, 2019)

You would die if never broke your fast, 



hulksmash said:


> You don't have to accept any "rule" you see.
> 
> Breakfast doesn't have to be eaten.
> 
> Up to you


----------



## CJ (Jun 19, 2019)

I could eat a dozen eggs easy and not feel full. Eggs just don't seem to fill me up like some other foods do. Plus, farts.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 19, 2019)

My entire breakfast is only 46g protein...  How much protein are you trying to eat in that one meal?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 19, 2019)

Two thoughts,

1. Just don't eat breakfast, although you say you can't make up for it later.

So then,

2. Ram that shit down your throat, feel nauseated for a bit and then get on with your day


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 19, 2019)

i eat eggs/potatoes with an avacado every morning after cardio. I literally inhale it like a doggy given a treat I'm so motherfukkin starving. i cook enough for 3 days of breakfast at a time so i just have to heat it up and eat it up.

another good/easy/quick one is french toast. made with Dave's killer bread, egg whites and sugar free syrup. Bomb and protein packed.


----------



## Long (Jun 19, 2019)

Mythos said:


> Hey, does anyone else have trouble eating substantial breakfast? How did you get over that?
> 
> I'm coming up 30-40 g protein short because I just don't have much appetite in the morning. Trying to make up for it later in the day is not working.
> 
> ...



I eat at wakeup, 10, 12, 2, 4, 6, and 8. The better I get at my diet the more even my macros are at every meal. That makes life so much easier. 

I also work out a bit after breakfast. When do you work out? Perhaps that is the issue?

Also, steak. I eat steak for breakfast. I used to just have a shake.
Shakes for me now are post workout, before bed, or if I am on the go or in a hurry.


----------



## rawdeal (Jun 19, 2019)

I remember an old commercial for some gum or something, talked about "morning mouth."  I've got that, first thing I wanna do in the morning after draining my peehole is pour some OJ down my piehole.  Add some unflavored or vanilla whey powder to it, and it's an instant fix until you can do some solid food.  I love the taste of OJ, but it is a little acidic when I drink 20-30 oz that way, diluting it with water to taste helps there.  Loves me some Blender Bottles, use 'em 1st thing in the am and later at the gym for intra-workout shakes.


----------



## snake (Jun 19, 2019)

Yeah pushing a big breakfast down is beyond me first thing in the morning also. I'm like most here, pound down a protein drink as soon as I'm out of bed.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 19, 2019)

hardboild eggs, shake w oatmeal or a few frozen wafflez etc.... easy peazy, hell pre make brefiks sammich's and freeze em


----------



## Mythos (Jun 20, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Two thoughts,
> 
> 1. Just don't eat breakfast, although you say you can't make up for it later.
> 
> ...



I guess if I'm going to do the ramming it will be in the morning


----------



## Mythos (Jun 20, 2019)

Long said:


> I eat at wakeup, 10, 12, 2, 4, 6, and 8. The better I get at my diet the more even my macros are at every meal. That makes life so much easier.
> 
> I also work out a bit after breakfast. When do you work out? Perhaps that is the issue?
> 
> ...



Yeah, my quest is to make it so that I eat a bunch of even, medium sized meals like you're talking about, because bottom line i feel great eating that way.





I think what I'm getting from what everyone is saying is just to try to find something that you like eating in the morning.. I notice everybody has their go-to, I just have to find mine I guess.

Or shut up and stuff my face at night like pillar said

Thanks for the tips everyone


----------



## Mythos (Jun 20, 2019)

Spongy said:


> My entire breakfast is only 46g protein...  How much protein are you trying to eat in that one meal?



I'd be happy with 35-40. It really doesn't sound like a lot, I'm going to just try to find something quick and force myself to eat early morning for a week and see if the habit sticks


----------



## Tiny (Jun 20, 2019)

Oatmeal, dash of water 1 min in the microwave, splash of coconut water and sprinkle some protein shake

Can also just grab a case of high protein boosts. Has everything needed, tastes good and is like 3 gulps. They give that stuff to old folks in hospitals. Bit pricey but easy on the go


----------



## powermaster (Jun 22, 2019)

I had the same problem. I went with the shake and took some boiled eggs to work with me.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 22, 2019)

Breakfast is completely optional, my friend. I honestly can't remember the last time I ate before noon.


----------

